# June Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our May winner *Happy *has chosen a fun theme for June: *Upside Down Goldens

*Submit a picture of your Golden on their back with eyes open or closed, napping, wiggling or just rolling around. We'd love to see your favorite photo and we hope you'll share why it's your fav.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all.

Entries will be accepted until *Saturday June 25.
*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Happy, love the theme chosen for June!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle does upside down really well. I'd call it her signature move. The first photo is my entry, and then I included a couple of fun ones to boot!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here you go -


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance being silly...:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Happy!

Great theme, enjoying the pictures submitted so far and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's some great photos of Duke. First one is my entry.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Link loves being upside down! He's always rolling around - he likes to roll on his squeaky toys. :bowl:


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Used this in another contest but it's very appropriate for this months theme.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota spends a lot of time upside down


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Nala snoozing.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I love my daddy!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mack loves to sleep upside down! :grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos so far, I think we'll be seeing lots more as the Upside Down certainly seems to be a favourite golden position!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great pictures!*

I LOVE ALL of your submissions!
Don't know if I have any pictures of Tucker laying on his back!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Not an eligible entry but I have to post some photos of Abby the Upside Down Queen.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

One more of Miss Abby:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's Renny after a VERY exhausting day at Doggie Daycare! :laugh:


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

here is harley as a pup


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

*upside down*

I love this one, as it reminds me of his puppyhood - total relaxation:wink2:


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby being silly.


----------



## -ALBUS- (May 5, 2016)

Lot of great shots in here so far!


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

*Herschel*

This photo was taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*upside down dog*

Here's Honey with her best buddy, Pudsie.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you Happy for this great thread, I'm loving all the pics!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Ms. Dory loving being on her back


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know the rules. Is it okay to submit more than one?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

LDBgolden said:


> I don't know the rules. Is it okay to submit more than one?


Unfortunately only one photo can be used for the contest and monthly voting poll. You can let Ivyacers know which of those photos you wish to use.
@Ivyacres


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats, Happy!! That was a picture perfect Spring Golden you won with! :smile2:

Great theme for this month... need to go through my photos to find an entry!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

bear has the knack of finding the most inconvenient places to do this...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is such a Fun theme, enjoying all the great pictures!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's Helo enjoying a roll in the grass.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have lots of great entries so far. Do you have a favorite pic of your Upside Down Golden to share? Entries accepted until Saturday June 25.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the great entries, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's still plenty of time to submit your entry, am loving all your 'Upside Down' goldens!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I had lots to choose from, too, but I went for the muddy, happy, on-her-back Golden!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's Kaizer enjoying a roll with his new birthday toy


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Also, sorry for the quality. that pic is screenshotted from a video


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Rolling*

Nala rolling in the kitchen with her crazy eyes!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

My submission for Dory


----------



## MattiDaddy (May 27, 2016)

Here is a tired Matti.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

:grin2: So many great photos! Hoping to see more.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here and I hope we get more entries in this fun Upside Down Golden Photo Contest. 
Join in the fun and submit a pic by Saturday June 25.:smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this photo, she's adorable...........


----------



## stephie95 (Oct 10, 2015)

I thought it was just my dog that done this!!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great entries, hope to see more before the Saturday June 25th deadline. 




Ivyacres said:


> Our May winner *Happy *has chosen a fun theme for June: *Upside Down Goldens
> 
> *Submit a picture of your Golden on their back with eyes open or closed, napping, wiggling or just rolling around. We'd love to see your favorite photo and we hope you'll share why it's your fav.
> 
> ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really loving all the photos, still time to get your entry in!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Really loving all the photos, still time to get your entry in!.


I'm loving them too!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

swishywagga said:


> Really loving all the photos, still time to get your entry in!.


Me too! Let's see more!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So many great entries, what a fun theme.

Show us your *Upside Down Goldens*, last day to submit a picture for the contest is *Saturday, June 25th*, don't miss out on the fun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

-ALBUS- said:


> Lot of great shots in here so far!


Hope to see more :smile2:


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Here is Elsa making sure our new Husky puppy doesn't get more love than her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's still time to enter this month's competition, really loving all your 'Upside Down Goldens', you have till the 25th June if you haven't submitted your photo yet!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

HAPPY picked a fun theme for this month's Photo Contest I hope we get more entries this weekend!
Join in the fun and submit a pic by Saturday June 25.:smile2:


----------



## rtandkt (May 23, 2016)

Dog tired at 9 weeks....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2016)

Marco ponders the meaning of life










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucy sitting on the couch with her bone...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photo contest entries are great so far. Submit your *
Upside Down Golden* picture by June 25!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Saturday, June 25th*_ is the last day to submit a picture of your Upside Down Golden in the June Photo Contest. 

Don't miss out on the fun. 

Enjoying all the Great entries!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is Luna at 10 weeks with Harley.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Saturday, June 25th*_ is the last day to submit a picture for the photo contest. 

Hope to see some more pictures of your Upside Down Goldens before the deadline.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Nikki enjoying a little play time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only a few more days remaining if you want to submit a picture in the June Photo Contest. 

This month's theme is *Upside Down Goldens*

_*Last day to enter is Saturday June 25th*_, don't miss out.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

_*Saturday, June 25th*_ is the last day to submit a picture of your Upside Down Goldens for the June photo contest. 

Hope to see some more pictures before the deadline.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are two days remaining to submit an entry in the photo contest
*
The deadline to post a picture is tomorrow Saturday, June 25th.*

This month's theme is Upside Down Goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY is the last day to submit a picture of your Upside Down Goldens in the photo contest. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder everyone, *TODAY* is the last day to submit a picture for the June Photo Contest.

The theme is show us your Upside Down Goldens. 

Don't miss out!


----------

